# Attacked by two large dogs - advice?



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy and I were walking down a country lane we often use and suddenly two huge dogs ran out of the field and ran towards us. I don't know the breed, they were hairy hounds with sort of blood hound faces taller than a labrador but not as tall as a great dane. I stood and used my deepest loudest voice and said 'go', which usually works with farm dogs. They didn't go they just kept trying to grab Izzy. I know not to pick her up as dogs just jump up. One of them picked her up by the fur on her back and started shaking her so I kicked it away and picked her up. They were then jumping at me! Fortunately a car stopped and the lady took me home. Advice - what should I have done? I can't imagine what would have happened if the car hadn't come along (they don't come very often on that lane). Fortunatley the dogs weren't interested in me, they didn't attempt to attack or bite me, they really wanted Izzy - she was a crying shaking mess by the time we got in the car (well I was still shaking!)


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

thats horrible for both of you, even reading it made me feel ill, i can't give u any advice but i know i would have done just the same, hope your both ok x x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

omg that must of been scary.I havent got my pup yet but have been walking my cousins cockapoo he's so loving and friendly but the other day a dog went for him luckly they were both on leads but it really scared me so i know how you feel.My friend mentioned something about if one dog is on the lead and the other not then that makes it worse and she said she would let hers off the lead if a dog was attacking it??? not sure if this is correct??


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Izzy and I were walking down a country lane we often use and suddenly two huge dogs ran out of the field and ran towards us. I don't know the breed, they were hairy hounds with sort of blood hound faces taller than a labrador but not as tall as a great dane. I stood and used my deepest loudest voice and said 'go', which usually works with farm dogs. They didn't go they just kept trying to grab Izzy. I know not to pick her up as dogs just jump up. One of them picked her up by the fur on her back and started shaking her so I kicked it away and picked her up. They were then jumping at me! Fortunately a car stopped and the lady took me home. Advice - what should I have done? I can't imagine what would have happened if the car hadn't come along (they don't come very often on that lane). Fortunatley the dogs weren't interested in me, they didn't attempt to attack or bite me, they really wanted Izzy - she was a crying shaking mess by the time we got in the car (well I was still shaking!)


OMG that sounds awful. I have never had an experience like that, but I agree with the other comments that I would have done the same as you. I think you did everything you could to protect Izzy and I think that you had no choice but to pick her up. Poor Izzy, I hope she isn't too traumatised by her experience (or you for that matter, I know it would have knocked my confidence) x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just read online that if you carry a stick ie: walking stick you can use this to make a barrier between you and the attacking dog (though never swing to hit the dog)


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, poor you, Cara and poor Izzy! I have no idea what I would have done. You were so brave to shout at them and thank heavens you were rescued! I hope Izzy is feeling better now and I hope you are sitting down with a stiff gin!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's horrible Cara. It's traumatic for both of you. Dylan was badly attacked when he was 4 months old and it took months for him to re-socialise. And I was really nervous and over-cautious for a long time. So pleased that Izz wasn't hurt. Sounds like you did the right thing - I would pick Dylan up to protect him now -rather get bitten myself than have him harmed. Can you find the dogs and report them or were they nowhere near a house? It's important to get izz with other friendly dogs asap so she gets her nerve back as apparently they can become aggressive themselves after an attack. Dylan is still nervous with large dogs, but his tactic now is to immediately lie down when approached whicj seems to dispel their aggression. Hugs to you and izz xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Helen and everyone. I am hoping someone will have some dog training experience and know what to do in case this happens to others. Helen as you can imagine when I got home Jim (hubby) was livid and we got in the car and drove back to where it had happened. There was now a bit of a pathetic lady owner with the two large dogs and an old springer. We got her name and address and Jim is going to report it tomorrow. Amazingly I know the house she lives in and it is a tiny terrace - with these two enormous dogs and the spaniel! I wish I had asked her what breed they were. xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Were they Irish wolfhounds?

Well done for getting the lady's name. I think I would have hidden behind the sofa for a few days! Was she apologetic?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> One of them picked her up by the fur on her back and started shaking her so I kicked it away and picked her up.


Oh Cara, that's awful. I do hope Izzy is ok and her back wasn't hurt. I would have done exactly the same as you. :hug:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd definitely report it - they shouldnt be out loose if they are aggressive. Irresponsible owners make me so angry - the trauma caused by dog attacks is massive. It really spoiled dog ownership for me for a while.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Were they Irish wolfhounds?
> 
> Well done for getting the lady's name. I think I would have hidden behind the sofa for a few days! Was she apologetic?


I would doubt they were wolfhounds - I used to have one and they are totally non-aggressive. Maybe lurchers.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I am sorry you and Izzy had to go through that! Do report it, for sure. Obviously those dogs cannot be trusted off leash. I spent many years of my life afraid of dogs so I can't imagine what I would do if something like that happened to me.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Horrid, absolutely horrid. Thats my worse nightmare. Millie is such a friendly dog I can imagine what would happen if a dog turned on her.

I hope you are both ok now. Try and socialise her as soon as possible with dogs you know are friendly. I dont know what I would have done in that situation, my instinct would be to grab my dog and hold her close.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I would doubt they were wolfhounds - I used to have one and they are totally non-aggressive. Maybe lurchers.


I am not very good at dog breeds! Have just looked through a book, and it isn't in there! The closest face I can find is a great dane, but the dog was not as big as that (almost) and it had red setter type fur, but not as long as a red setters! I wouldn't be any good if I had to give info for a photo fit!!!!! It definately wasn't a wolf hound and now I know what a lurcher looks like - not a lurcher! One of them was dark reddy brown and the other was black - they were a bit slobbery!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Cara & Izzy....

You poor things, that sort of situation is what really scares me when I am out with my dogs. We can all control our own dogs, but someone elses, well thats another story... 

Biggest hugs and love to you both xxxxxxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I dread something like that happening - us girls walk every wednesday and did get attacked by a pack of dogs - i can only think they thought my furry scarf which i had took off to be an animal as it was dangling from my arm - i threw it and it threw the dog for a while but i wonder if i'd had a water pistol would it have surprised them enough to stop or would it make them more angry?? Love to you and Izzy - hope she recovers soon xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cara, hope you and Izzy are feeling a little better after your shock. I'm not sure what I would have done, probably picked Obi up. I've just had a quick look online and found this suggestion. 

"Your very best option is to walk carrying some sort of stick at least two feet long and one inch in diameter. A walking stick, cane, wooden dowel, PVC pipe, or even a twirler’s baton will work just fine. If attacked, point the stick at the dog’s nose and keep it there. Make the stick the obstacle the dog must overcome in order to advance.

If the dog stops its advance, you have thwarted their initial attack. While still pointing your stick at the dog, take a small step towards them. If the dog backs up, take another step. You are now taking their territory from them. Repeat as often as necessary until the dog retreats. This sounds fine until you meet a dog that doesn’t back down.

If the dog does not back down, keep pointing the stick at them. The stick must be used as a joust, not a club. If you swing the stick and miss, you leave yourself open for a counterattack. The goal is to have the dog grab the stick so that their mouth is occupied. When they grab the stick, they will instinctively pull.

Pay attention-here’s the part a lot of people don’t know: When the dog pulls on the stick, DO NOT PULL BACK!! They are much stronger than we are and have a lower center of gravity. Pulling back plays to their strength and you will not win this tug-of-war. Additionally, if the dog releases their bite on the stick while you are pulling (probably with all your strength) you may stumble backwards and while trying to recover your balance the dog will be free to attack again.

The better move is when the dog grabs the stick, wait for it to pull and at that moment take a small step into the dog. This will push the stick into the dog's mouth. The dog can easily be injured by this action, so please be as gentle as possible. The idea is to defeat it, not kill it. You need to be focused on keeping the stick in the dog’s mouth, rendering it useless for biting anything else. Again, you do not want to push so hard as to injure the dog, but you do want to create enough of a negative experience so as to make the dog retreat and (hopefully) cause it to possibly not attack other dogs.

If they do not grab the stick and do not back away, begin poking the dog with the stick. They will soon grow tired of being jabbed and retreat".

So it's based on using the stick as someone suggested but how you do this when there is two dogs I just don't know! Report the incident and make the owner accountable.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

You poor things - hope you're feeling slightly better 

A similar thing happened to my sister in law who was walking her patterjack, 3 greyhounds came and attacked Archie so she picked him up, they were both bitten, Archie quite badly !
He ended up at vets having stitches and Noreen ended up at A and E !
The dogs belonged to an old man and they reported the incident to the police. The police went to see him and he was told that they had to be on a lead whenever they go out now.
Fortunately Noreen and Archie both recovered well and it hasn't frightened Archie with other dogs !
It must have been so scarey for you both, make sure you report the owner !


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I would doubt they were wolfhounds - I used to have one and they are totally non-aggressive. Maybe lurchers.


No, silly suggestion really, I've never heard of an aggressive wolfhound either! I was just going on Cara's initial description. But I have no idea now!

Well, anyway, whichever breed it was, it looks like it was the owner that was the problem, not the breed!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh Cara that is really scary! Havent even thought about dogs attacking out on walks,(Havent got my pup yet)can just see myself now with a fluffy bundle on a lead with a big stick in the other hand ready for action..lol seriously though you were brave,i dont know what i would have done but i would have been frightened thats for sure,hope little Izzy recovers wellx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what a horrible situation. to be honses your dog has a better shot off lead than on. 


did you check her over when you got her home. what was the womans responce to you when you told her what happened. 


get her out and around other dogs as soon as posible. you must also be as confident as possible. do you have any numbers for peope ypu normaly meet when waling, if so give them a right and arange to meet up so she is around dogs she knows.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor, poor you Cara. As others have said get Izzie socialised quickly with other friendly dogs, as at puppy playschool we were told that one bad experience when they are young can have a lasting effect. It's like when you fall off horse you are supposed to get straight back on (not the same of course but same idea). I really feel for you I would be devastated.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I couldn't stop thinking about Izzy last night - is she okay today? And are you? And I kept thinking about the on/off lead thing and all I could think was that if you'd taken Izzy off the lead, she might have bolted away from them, they would have followed and then what would you have done? And the stick thing really wouldn't have helped with two dogs. I just don't see that there is anything else you could have done - she's lucky to have a brave mummy like you and thank heavens for the lady in the car.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, and it just struck me - you don't think she's coming into season, do you? I Know you've mentioned that she hasn 't had her first season yet - maybe that's what caused the dogs to be quite so interested in her? I don't know why they would have been attacking her instead of trying to mount her though, so maybe that's complete rubbish.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Louise, not silly at all - everything that happens I think 'oh is she coming into season?' - even when she sleeps a bit longer than usual - but no, nothing yet. I think it would have been impossible for one of them to mount her, unless it was team work and the other one held her up! (sorry, nothing to joke about really, it was terrifying).

Hubby phoned the police who directed him to the council. The dog inspector phoned me this morning and is going to do a visit. He said that nothing can be done as I didn't get hurt and the police aren't interested in dog on dog attacks. He was very supportive but suggested I just don't walk there again. As he said if Izzy was killed it wouldn't be very nice. He will warn her and record the incident. If there are further reports they can take more action. He didn't really have any practical advice for me other than carry a stick. I asked about pepper spray and he did say that they are issued with it, so I think I will get some. He did say that the problem is the attacks happen without warning and you don't have time to get something out of your bag. He also said that they are getting more and more calls from people whose dogs are attacked by other dogs - quite worrying. The council are considering adopting a bye law that dogs must be on leads - that would be a shame!

Izzy and I went out at 08.00 this morning to get 'back in the saddle' so to speak. I was OK but she was very jumpy, she ran a mile from a crisp packet! xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have for a while been considering taking a course in Nordic Walking, because I could easily Nordic Walk with Dylan and then I would have sticks with me for defence, as well as the workout benefits. When Dylan was attacked by the staff, the staff had him pinned down in his jaws and we couldn't get his jaws open. We have since been told that the thing to do in that situation is to force the staff's back legs apart and then he will open his mouth to get to them. I think that it's very hard to know what to do in an attack situation, because sometimes you feel that if you enrage the dog then it will attack more.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> We have since been told that the thing to do in that situation is to force the staff's back legs apart and then he will open his mouth to get to them.


That's a much better approach than the one I was told, which was that if a staffie/pitbull etc has locked their jaws, the only way to get them to unlock is to poke your finger up their bum!! I'm glad you've given me a different response now - I can just imagine me trying to do that in the middle of a dog attack!

:focus: Sorry, to be serious, isn't it awful that the council won't take action unless (UNTIL!) someone is injured. What if it had happened to me on Wednesday when I hd my 2yr old on the walk with us? If he had got in the middle of something like that, the consequences just don't bear thinking about. Owners should be forced to take their dogs to obedience classes (more so that the owners can learn!) if anything like that happens. :rant:

I'm glad Izzy got out this morning, Cara and that you felt better too. If it helps, Rosie was really skittish today too, maybe because of the weather, so that might have had an effect on Izzy too xxx


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, glad Izzy is ok! We experienced something simulair when a pit bull came at Pebbles and luckily my son who is 6 ft was with me. I was screaming and Pebbles was jumping trying to stay away. It is scary! The owner came out after the fact and said, he was only a puppy. Yikes. Anyhow I did some research after that and learned you should pick your dog up if you can. Then if your brave enough turn around away from the dog who is coming after you. Apparently it says to them- your not a threat. Luckily we havent had any more problems but one never knows. You could also take mace with you on your walks just in case.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I havejust read an on-line article about how effective pepper spray is in a dog attack and felt relieved that there is something I can get incase I ever have to face a future attack. Then find out it is illegal in the UK to own or use pepper spray or mace! There is a red dye spray that can be used and marks an attacker - but would it stop a dog? Does anyone have any experience of these products? The info says that people automatically stop and rub their eyes if something is sprayed at them. I know dogs don't like water pistols so it might work. Can you imagine your peaceful country walk carrying a loaded water gun?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I found this on our local police website:

My pet has been attacked by a dog, can the police do anything? 

It depends on the circumstances but there have been decisions in the past by courts and authorities to suggest that it is the nature of a dog to kill and wound small animals. Therefore, in the event of your pet being wounded or killed by a dog, it is not a certainty that the police would take any action. The only possible recourse is to take civil action against the dog owner but this would depend on the circumstances. 

However, there are different regulations where the attack involves farm animals and this is an offence. This answer does not take into account deliberate attacks or dog fighting, which are also offences.

But, then I also found this:

Dogs that are 'dangerously out of control'

You could be breaking the law by allowing your dog to be 'dangerously out of control'. 

Any dog is 'dangerously out of control' if it injures a person, or if it behaves in a way that makes a person worried that it might injure them. 

Please be aware of the following points:

the maximum penalty for allowing a dog that you own or are in charge of to be ‘dangerously out of control' is two years' imprisonment or a fine – or both
if you do not keep your dog under control, your dog could be destroyed and you could be banned from keeping a dog. Or, you might be ordered to keep your dog muzzled when taking it for a walk
if you use your dog to injure someone, then you may be charged with malicious wounding. The maximum penalty for this is five years' imprisonment
if your dog is ‘dangerously out of control' in its home or garden, the police or anyone else that is worried about the dog being a risk could seek a control order 

Surely, you were worried that the dogs might injure you? Which makes the dangerously out of control and therefore the owner should really be forced to make them wear a muzzle.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Poor Izzy hopefully she will back to herself again soon. Not sure how feasible this would be but when we where at puppy training we where told that if a dog has his jaws locked onto your dog to place your fingers over there nose so they will be unable to breath and they will then release, but of course this may not be at all practical. The other tip was to throw either the your lead or something that makes noise next to the dog while shouting OUT forcibility but again when in a controlled enviroment everything seems to work better. I wonder is squirting diluted fairy liquid into there face would work similar to pepper spray? Hope this helps


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Well the dog inspector has just called again - he has visited the owner and given her a warning. The dogs are Gordon Setters:










She has been told to keep them on leads and she said that she usually takes them to a private field away from the village, which is why I haven't seen them before, so hopefully will not meet them again.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised - never come across an aggressive setter - it's not a breed I'd generally be nervous about. It's good that they've been warned so hopefully you won't have a problem with them again.
When Dylan was attacked the vet suggested that I keep his coat clipped short as he got older because apparently long-haired dogs are more likely to be attacked - but it's not something I'd be prepared to do. I did get him castrated in the hope that that would help and I do think that his tactic of lying down as larger dogs approach is a good one - if he didn't bark his head off at them first, it would probably be even better


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Wow, I'm surprised - never come across an aggressive setter - it's not a breed I'd generally be nervous about. It's good that they've been warned so hopefully you won't have a problem with them again.
> When Dylan was attacked the vet suggested that I keep his coat clipped short as he got older because apparently long-haired dogs are more likely to be attacked - but it's not something I'd be prepared to do. I did get him castrated in the hope that that would help and I do think that his tactic of lying down as larger dogs approach is a good one - if he didn't bark his head off at them first, it would probably be even better


Sorry, am laughing now at Dylan barking before lying down! Izzy barks at larger dogs as well but most of them ignore her, then she comes and hides behind me! On this occasion there was no barking, it all happened so quickly. It was interesting though because she made hissing, snarling noises as they attacked her, didn't do her any good, but I have never heard her make noises like that before! She usually screeches in the same way as if she was being trodden on (not that i make a habit of treading on my dog). xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg how awful for you and poor little Izzy.Try carrying a can of pet correcter,its an aerosol can that when pressed gives out a loud hiss( just air) and gives them a bit of a scare and should stop the dogs doing whatever they are doing( even barking too) I always carry a can and you can get it in most petshops


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

mandym said:


> Omg how awful for you and poor little Izzy.Try carrying a can of pet correcter,its an aerosol can that when pressed gives out a loud hiss( just air) and gives them a bit of a scare and should stop the dogs doing whatever they are doing( even barking too) I always carry a can and you can get it in most petshops


Sounds good, better than red dye spray, I will buy some, thankyou xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh Cara - just saw this thread, and I am horrified that this happened to Izzy. No wonder you were so shaken up - I am the same just reading about it, and I can just imagine what it must have felt like. 
It has certainly made me think about what I can do to prevent the same thing happening, and there has been some useful suggestions on here.
I can only hope there is no lasting trauma (for either of you). Big licks from Teddy to his wee half-sis. Poor baby.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

just read this properly. how awful for you and izzy and i hope she gets back to herself soon. x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well tonight i have just had this form the oposit side, all 4 of my girs saw a dog and ran after it. i still dont know what kinds of dog it was as i never saw it in the first place and when i did get my lot back they wouldnt walk quick enough for me to keep up with the guy to see if he got her back. i am so p!$$ed off with them and i think they know it as Delta isnt whining to get out of the crate. 

inca had been doing better on her recall (she is the chaser the others just falow her) but i forgot my whistle. 

Delta barked first i them saw a guys had and befor i could call them in they were off. i falowed him then lost sight og him, i kept walking but coulnt find him just ended up back at the start of the walk. the way he was walking was right up to the moterway, i realy hope her got her back.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it's naughty of them, but I bet they wouldn't have attacked the other dog. It must be really hard to recall all four x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Kendal ... what naughty gals ... phew at least they are not sooo perfect ... I must admit it is quite refreshing to here even your beauties can be naughty at times, don't worry too much, I am sure it was a one off. 

RECALL.... I just hope for the best with Honey , she knows my tone now and responds quite well, but we have our moments too, trying to get her to come. Oakley will come when I call (if he hasn't got a stick that he thinks I want), it can be a battle of wills.... and Eevee well I leave her lead on her let her drag ... so I have something to grab, she is so young but I want her to experience a little bit of freedom with the others ..

Dogs will be dogs .. and we love them for it


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its only if i dont see the dog first. and if the dog runs they will runn after it, if it stands or barks back the back off. its Inca who is my probelem she has a strong chace instinct or pray drive i supose. if something is moving she wants to run after it, unfortunelt where she goes they all follow, if i had her on lead, the others wouldnt have realy botherd, they would have had a bark and maybe run up but would have come back when called.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> well tonight i have just had this form the oposit side, all 4 of my girs saw a dog and ran after it. i still dont know what kinds of dog it was as i never saw it in the first place and when i did get my lot back they wouldnt walk quick enough for me to keep up with the guy to see if he got her back. i am so p!$$ed off with them and i think they know it as Delta isnt whining to get out of the crate.
> 
> inca had been doing better on her recall (she is the chaser the others just falow her) but i forgot my whistle.
> 
> Delta barked first i them saw a guys had and befor i could call them in they were off. i falowed him then lost sight og him, i kept walking but coulnt find him just ended up back at the start of the walk. the way he was walking was right up to the moterway, i realy hope her got her back.



My lot did that once,it was not at all aggressive just a case of hey guys lets go and say hi and off they ran barking,it was embarrassing and of course the other person doesnt realise your dogs are friendly.I went straight home and went back to the basic ith the histle training


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Naught girls, but not the same and you tried to do something. The warden told me it only takes a few seconds for a big dog to snap a little dog's neck through shaking! The thing that really gets to me is that in the end I was actually screaming and the owner made no effort to run across the field to see what was going on. When the passer by picked me up the owner was not to be seen. When I challenged her later she said she had heard me and had called her dogs back! She needs to practise her recall!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I was telling my hubby about it and he mentioned that Gordon Setters are hunting dogs and they kill their prey by shaking it to break its neck. I get so angry when people don't control aggressive dogs - a muzzle does no harm and can save so much trauma. I am really grateful when I see dogs out with muzzles on - at least their owners are admitting they have a problem and are doing something about it.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

How awful. I have just got back and read what happened. I have been afraid of dogs all my life and this would have set me back years of very slow exposure, i still break out in a cold sweat if a bigger dog barks near me!!! There must be a way of getting pepper spray, no owner is going to report the use of pepper spray on their dog because their was attacking them. 

I hope you are both well on the way to recovery from this horrid ordeal xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> I was telling my hubby about it and he mentioned that Gordon Setters are hunting dogs and they kill their prey by shaking it to break its neck. I get so angry when people don't control aggressive dogs - a muzzle does no harm and can save so much trauma. I am really grateful when I see dogs out with muzzles on - at least their owners are admitting they have a problem and are doing something about it.


compleatly disagree, they are a setter and part of the gundog group so were used for poltry retrevel. 

its the terriers who are used for ratting that were bred to shake till they broke the neck. 

im not saying they couldnt but its not what they were bred for


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

kendal said:


> compleatly disagree, they are a setter and part of the gundog group so were used for poltry retrevel.
> 
> its the terriers who are used for ratting that were bred to shake till they broke the neck.
> 
> im not saying they couldnt but its not what they were bred for


That's what I thought as well - it wouldn't occur to me to be wary of them as a breed in general. Just goes to show that you can never be sure.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

aggressive dogs should be muzzled ... its down to the owners and def not let off leads ...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mrs Stevo said:


> How awful. I have just got back and read what happened. I have been afraid of dogs all my life and this would have set me back years of very slow exposure, i still break out in a cold sweat if a bigger dog barks near me!!! There must be a way of getting pepper spray, no owner is going to report the use of pepper spray on their dog because their was attacking them.
> 
> I hope you are both well on the way to recovery from this horrid ordeal xx


Hey Liz, just got back! News please on your new baby!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cara just read your thread ... how awful I really cant imagine, the size of Izzy and then those two. I would have picked her up as well, even if you're not supposed to how could you help yourself. I picked Wilf up last year when a labrador went for him ... there were about 8 labs with this guy and I was out with Wilf and my sisters lab, they were all greeting each other all fine I was chatting to the man then one dog just went for Wilf, he was screeching the man was shouting then another started snarlling and baring its teeth...so I picked him up... my sisters lab was jumping up to nose Wilf to see if he was ok. I've read about just pulling the back legs back probably similar to the pulling them apart thing.
Hope Izzy is soon back to her normal self ... poo fest would have been great medicine ... and that you both continue to enjoy your great walks x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> That's what I thought as well - it wouldn't occur to me to be wary of them as a breed in general. Just goes to show that you can never be sure.


The warden told me that they are big exuberant dogs that should not be kept in the urban environment they are in - a very small 2 bed terrace cottage. They are bred to follow scent and work all day, not sit indoors.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD CARA!!! I am sorry I haven't posted sooner...I have been dealing with family stuff....is everyone ok? is Izzy ok....I think you totally did the right thing! damn dog hurting Izzy! the poor babe! are you guys ok?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Amanda, we are both fine. Izzy did wet her bed yesterday night so I wonder if she had a nightmare because she is not locked in her cage. Will never know how it affects her. She went to her weekly socialisation day today and the trainer said she doesn't seem to have been set back, so that is good. I have bought the dog training spray someone suggested on here, and it certainly gives off a loud hiss, so I will be carying that with me. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is a good thing to have. I am so sorry that happened to you. I am glad that it doesn't seem to have any lasting effects on Izzy. just horrible that it happened to you two.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I know I am resurrecting a very old post here but I just wondered whether a rape alarm would work in an instance like this. Admittedly it might also scare the bejesus out of your pup as well. But hey if it frightens the attackers off!


----------

